# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  cleaning Pacman tank?

## Jello737

I am new to keep amphibians, I mostly have reptiles and arachnids. I just adopted an albino pacman frog, which ive always wanted! Now my question is how often do I clean the tank and how...
I know to change her water dish every other day. 
How often to stir up substrate to prevent fungus? How often to completley change the substrate? I have coconut fiber/moss mix. 
Thanks for any advice! Glad to be a part of this forum  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I am new to keep amphibians, I mostly have reptiles and arachnids. I just adopted an albino pacman frog, which ive always wanted! Now my question is how often do I clean the tank and how...
> I know to change her water dish every other day. 
> How often to stir up substrate to prevent fungus? How often to completley change the substrate? I have coconut fiber/moss mix. 
> Thanks for any advice! Glad to be a part of this forum


Read this Frog Forum - Pacman and Horned Frogs - Ceratophrys - Care and Breeding it should help you care for your frog.

----------


## Jello737

thank you for the link, but it dosnt answer my questions

----------


## Ivan M

I dont think MOSS with pacman frogs is a good idea, just the coconut fiber will do, from what i have read they can ingest MOSS and become impacted. As far as changing substrate completely(Coconut fiber) i have read somewhere like every 3 weeks or so will be fine. Also remember NOT to spray them or give them water directly from the sink, it contains too many chemicals where the frog will ingest it thru its skin, have water available that has sat out for a 24 hour period and use that for water changes and spraying. I use bottled water but that can get expensive. Sink water has lots of chlorine, but it will evaporate with in 24 hours when left sitting out, then it will be safe for frog use.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Unless an issue within the enclosure arises you should change the substrate and clean the enclosure no less than once a month and no more than every two weeks. substrate should be tossed and mixed up along with being moistened at the same time once a week to a week and a half to prevent fungal growth. All water used for you frog including the water used to expand and listen the substrate should either be natural spring water or de-chlorinated tap water. Moss can cause impaction(severe constipation) if ingested by your frog so I would advise you to either remove the moss or feed your frog in a seperate feeding enclosure.

You'll want to remove your frog and place him in a safe clean container like a critter keeper while you clean his home.
You clean the tank by removing all furniture and old bedding. rinse tank out well with hot de-chlorinated water and dry it with paper towels. You'll Wang a safe easy go use disinfectant. I use a product called Wipe Out 1. Buy this product and follow directions of how to use it on the bottle. Furniture should be washed off with really hot water and wiped down. Do not use Wipe Out 1 on any of the furniture or water dish.

After all is cleaned place new substrate in the enclosure along with the furniture. Place everything back the way it was before you removed the frog and cleaned the enclosure. even make a small hole where ever your frog was burrowed so he recognises his home.

----------


## DVirginiana

Vinegar also works as a natural disinfectant   :Smile:

----------


## Jello737

thank you for all the advice! I will remove the moss. 
I have been dechlorinating the water and letting it sit for a day before using it. 
I have not stirred up the substrate yet because I was afraid of stressing her too much after moving to a new home. But if its gotta be done, i'll do it!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> thank you for all the advice! I will remove the moss. 
> I have been dechlorinating the water and letting it sit for a day before using it. 
> I have not stirred up the substrate yet because I was afraid of stressing her too much after moving to a new home. But if its gotta be done, i'll do it!


Most de-chlorinating agents work within seconds and some work instantly. It is ok to wait before mixing up the substrate. You can wait until your frog is more used to you and your hands being in the enclosure before performing this task to keep stress levels as low as possible.

----------

